
Social Interaction Is Critical for Mental and Physical Health - longerthoughts
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/12/well/live/having-friends-is-good-for-you.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fhealth
======
longerthoughts
Interested to see what the HN community thinks about this. I'm looking at the
linked studies for evidence that the relationship is causal but nothing yet.
I'm wondering if preference for isolation is only another symptom of some
other cause(s) of the highlighted health risks.

